# Lifesize dummy



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think I'd pay $35 for anything I could make by stuffing old clothes with rags, or newspapers, or straw etc. But then again, I'm really cheap


----------



## RJ1984 (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been thinking about buying one myself. It would be easy to just make one but i like the idea of being able to store it away and not have to redo it every year. I'm just wondering if its weatherproof? For 35 I'd hope so.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

i would just save your money and sew two sheets togther then stuff it.

I have seen inflateable dummies(not the sex dolls lol) for sale really cheap but i cant remember which halloween site i saw them on :/


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Why can't we get life size AND life like dummies? I get tired of the same old stuffed clothes and flannel shirt victims that I see in every haunt.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

walkingcorpse said:


> I don't think I'd pay $35 for anything I could make by stuffing old clothes with rags, or newspapers, or straw etc. But then again, I'm really cheap


Same here.

And they do make life sized & lifelike dummies, they're called REEALLLY EXPENSIVE PROPS I can't afford!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

The only thing I have been able to find have been mannequins, and they are too hard to pose unless I want to do some fiberglass work.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

RJ1984 said:


> I've been thinking about buying one myself. It would be easy to just make one but i like the idea of being able to store it away and not have to redo it every year. I'm just wondering if its weatherproof? For 35 I'd hope so.


if you do buy it i would spray it w/ gortex fabric spray to keep it from getting soaked.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I like chicken wire bodies. Cheap, about $2.50 for a full body, don't have to worry about rain, easy to fix if they get a little mashed during storage and not hard to make and you can fit them to what ever size you need.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Pat-f said:


> The only thing I have been able to find have been mannequins, and they are too hard to pose unless I want to do some fiberglass work.


While I don't have a total body solution for you yet, soon I will be able to help you out in the posable pvc armature department. 

Stay tuned !!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

bl00d said:


> I have seen inflateable dummies(not the sex dolls lol) for sale really cheap but i cant remember which halloween site i saw them on :/


http://www.halloweenasylum.com/inflatable-male-mannequin.aspx


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Madmax, tell me more about the chickenwire body. How do you shape it? Do you have a tutorial?


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

I love my pvc & chicken wire....I got a HUGE roll of chicken wire at a garage sale for 1 buck! Now that's what I like paying for a prop...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lonnie, please explain the process of making these guys to me. I love cheap. I am going to check out chicken wire in the morning. I have been having fits trying to figure out how to make my props stand or sit and hold shape. I did a bunch of hanging primitive things last year that were great just hanging and sort of floating. But, my witches need bodies.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Diabolik said:


> While I don't have a total body solution for you yet, soon I will be able to help you out in the posable pvc armature department.
> 
> Stay tuned !!!!


OK, you've got my attention! This looks like a solution to many of my problems. Staying tuned... !!!


----------



## Breaker Mahoney (Oct 13, 2009)

*Lifelike standing creatures*

The stuffed body for $35 dollars from the big box store does not seem to be to to ridged or weatherproof. A good PVC skeleton with foam muscles and pose-able limbs could be produced for much less. I hand-sculpt my heads and arms for the ones I sell to haunted attractions. But you could use a mask if you wanted to save time and money.

My statues weigh less than 20 lbs.
Are highly wind/weather resistant
Assemble-disassemble in minutes
Break down into a duffel bag or Rubbermaid container



















You can check a variety of my past characters at:
http://www.creaturebuilders.com/gallery/index.php


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Um, how long do we have to stay tuned for? I'm staying tuned too!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Diabolik said:


> While I don't have a total body solution for you yet, soon I will be able to help you out in the posable pvc armature department.
> 
> Stay tuned !!!!


A tease shot? You cruel, cruel man. I mean who in the world is mean enough to do teaser pictures? Oh, yeah...I do. 

Anyways...that looks like it'll become my favorite PVC connector! I have been looking for those ever since I saw a rigging like that at Transworld:










Staying tuned!


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

o for the love of god. Lets just get to it lol.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Terra said:


> A tease shot? You cruel, cruel man. I mean who in the world is mean enough to do teaser pictures? Oh, yeah...I do.
> 
> Anyways...that looks like it'll become my favorite PVC connector! I have been looking for those ever since I saw a rigging like that at Transworld:
> 
> ...


I am getting very close.  I received a second set of mold shots yesterday. The couplers are pretty much perfect, but the base flange mounts still need a small adjustment. I am supposed to have another set being shipped today. So far I am very happy with them and looking forward to seeing the finished product.  These are currently set up for 1 inch PVC but can easily go to 3/4 or even 1/2 inch with adapters. Using them with 1 inch makes for one tough dummie. I have enough samples now that I think I am going to throw together a frame just so they can be seen in use.


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Those look great. So the questions are where can we buy them and how much are they? I'd like to suggest a nickel each and I'll take 200!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

tekcor1 said:


> Those look great. So the questions are where can we buy them and how much are they? I'd like to suggest a nickel each and I'll take 200!


Thanks. They are not available just yet, but soon (I am just waiting for final approval on the molds).  I am not very hopeful that they will be up for sale before this Halloween but we will try. In the midst of all that we are moving at the end of this month. I want to make sure the parts are 100% and I am able to support the site before we launch them. There are also a couple of other parts that will be available at the same time.  I'll post more info shortly including our website.

Right now the pricing for the adjustable couplers is looking to be in the $4 range (per coupler) and the base mounting flanges we are producing will be in the $2 range.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks great. Now if only I could find some people to life cast, for something to put the armature in.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

If anyone wants to make realistic dummies out of chicken wire or other materials, pay close attention to the midsection.

Why do so many homemade dummies look so unrealistic? Look around you. What percentage of people have a body that goes straight down from shoulders to legs? Americans are overweight, and becoming more so every year.

One of the trends in professional haunt props is bodies and parts based on heavier people.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

OK I couldn't wait any more. I just got my dummy today. Its not too bad for $35.00. Over all I'm happy with it. The arms and legs are open and not made into sections. It has no backbone(LOL) & lightly stuff w/ a opening in the back to add more stuffing if you want too. I up loaded some photos to my album "Halloween props 2010". I totally forgot how to put them in my post. A small reminder on that would be great. Also please let us know when the couplers are ready for sale I have already got plans in the works for them.


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Lonnie, please explain the process of making these guys to me. I love cheap. I am going to check out chicken wire in the morning. I have been having fits trying to figure out how to make my props stand or sit and hold shape. I did a bunch of hanging primitive things last year that were great just hanging and sort of floating. But, my witches need bodies.


Sorry Printersdevil, I just saw this post. I just attach my chicken wire to the pvc frame with tie wire, tie wire is used to tie rebar together, but any wire will do as long as its strong enough...then I just shape it and tie it some more until it looks the way i want it too....I also wear gloves when I do this cause chickenwire hurts.....or, I sweet-talk my husband into doing it for me


----------

